# Introduction to my layout with a cab view video



## sturzi (Apr 4, 2013)

First of all: Hello from Switzerland!

I live in a small town with about 20'000 inhabitants in the midlands of Switzerland. I'm 64 now and I used to be a software developer, before I retired two and a half years ago.

Although I'm new to this forum, I'm not really new to the subject Model Trains. Since I have always been interested in trains and railways, I started building an H0 layout together with a friend (a former colleague from work) in 1986. It's been more than a quarter of a century since and we are still active constructing, building, crafting, repairing and playing on and with our train layout.

Here I would like to show you our layout by means of a commented video.
We will do a ride in the cab of a railway engine and look over the shoulders of the engine driver. We will be covering an entire lap on the track route of our H0 model railway layout.

Enjoy!
ChRB 2013-03 Train driver's cab view with explanations​


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, Welcome to the forum, that is one heck of a layout.:thumbsup:

A lot of work there, I only watched parts, I will look at the whole thing this weekend. I have limited time right now.

Very nice. Beee utifull. :thumbsup:


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow, that is one huge layout. I can see why it has taken you this long, jeeze i can only imagine, i have alittle tiny 18x18 ho scale layout.

You have alot tunnels, the train seems like its constantly coming and going thru tunnels which is awesome in a way, obviously you built your layout so you can run continuously, do you have any industries to switch at? sorry if it was in the video, i didnt get to see the whole video...

Very nice job so far on the layout...

Im jealous of your long runs


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site. That really highlights your skills. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sturzi,

Fabulous layout! In a bunker, of all places! One of the most impressive spirals setup I've seen.

Question -- you say that all of your trains are powered by the live overhead wires. Does that imply that the tracks themselves are not powered, but are simply an electrical ground?

Thank you for sharing this wonderful layout!

TJ


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

Excellent work. Very impressive detail and design. :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That is... uh *AWESOME!*

Amazing layout, it looks more like a club than one individual's layout! :thumbsup:

The catenary blew me away too, I know how difficult it is to string that properly, and you must have a mile of it!


----------



## sturzi (Apr 4, 2013)

tjcruiser said:


> Question -- you say that all of your trains are powered by the live overhead wires. Does that imply that the tracks themselves are not powered, but are simply an electrical ground?


Exactly. Both rails are electrically connected and represent the ground.


----------



## sturzi (Apr 4, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The catenary blew me away too, I know how difficult it is to string that properly, and you must have a mile of it!


Not really a mile, it's only 755 feet of it. However converted to the prototype it would be 12.4 miles.


----------



## sturzi (Apr 4, 2013)

Tank you, guys, for your pleasant comments!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Absolutely stunning work.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

That is one incredible masterpiece !! No wonder you are proud to show it to us -- you should be !!. I've checked the photos on your website as well. So much thought went into this design -- very amazing workmanship.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Excellent video! The detail is so well done it feels like riding on a real train. Very impressive work.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the "stonework" that runs inside the full length of some of their tunnels. Now that's attention to detail!


----------



## dennytodd (Nov 1, 2008)

Great layout and enjoyable video.
Thanks for sharing.
Denny


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Remarkable layout, it must be a full time job keeping the tracks clean!


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Beauty! Seems like it goes on forever. Every bit as nice as Hamburg.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

D1566 said:


> Remarkable layout, it must be a full time job keeping the tracks clean!


You just run lots of trains.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sturzi
That's an incredible array of track. Wonderful, How big is the layout?


----------



## Blackout (Jul 23, 2013)

Fantastic video! Thanks for sharing! 

Patrick, in the video it was noted that the room size is 28 feet x 14 feet.


----------



## sturzi (Apr 4, 2013)

Tanks, Patrick1544 and Blackout, for your acknowledging comments.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

what type of camera did you use? reguards,tr1


----------



## sturzi (Apr 4, 2013)

tr1 said:


> what type of camera did you use? reguards,tr1


It is a Rollei Bullet HD.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Super cool!


----------

